# Supplements: the Great Evil?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Lately, it seems like supplements are coming under attack from all sides. Just this morning, I listened to a video from an “expert” about ab training who made ridiculous comments about how dangerous thermogenics can be. I go to my Facebook page, where many of my friends are in the fitness industry and there’s a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

